

Ask HN: Ubuntu Must-Have Apps - dawie

I just loaded the latest version of Ubuntu (9.04) What apps would you recommend I get right away?
======
mbrubeck
Here are the first things I install:

aptitude install firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu 9.04 shipped with Firefox 3.0 by
default).

Nightly builds of Chromium: <https://launchpad.net/~chromium-
daily/+archive/ppa>

miro (simple "internet TV" video podcast player)

thunderbird, gnumeric, abiword (my preferred lighter-weight alternatives to
the default Evolution and OpenOffice apps)

gnome-do (like the OS X app Quicksilver)

inkscape (vector drawing)

git, git-svn, mercurial, darcs, bzr, subversion, cvs

irb, rubygems

------
berglundma
I suggest: Openoffice.org - stable (3.1.0?),kivio or dia - diagramming,opera
and/or firefox,gnucash,abobe acrobat reader (acroread), qcad, hp device
manager (hplip?) if you have an hp printer, vlc media player, glabels -
business cards and the like (I just prefer this to OOo for this purpose)

This software covers most of my office/design type needs.

------
jncraton
It really depends on what you want to do. I like to have Wine installed so
that I can run some Windows apps, but if you don't use Windows, that will be
less important. I've also used QEMU in the past to run a virtual Windows
machine inside of Linux.

I use Google Chrome for normal browsing and Firefox for development, so I
would try to get Chromium working.

[http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxBuildInstruction...](http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxBuildInstructions)

I also use vlc for playing DVDs, video, and audio clips.

<http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html>

There aren't really any killer opensource apps that Ubuntu is missing. The
fast majority of what you will need for development is available in the
repositories.

------
dawie
I just came across this: Scribes - Textmate for Ubuntu and it made we wonder
if there was any other hidden Gems.

------
_pi
HoN if you like games, currently in beta.I have a few invites left if you want
one.

------
g_
if you don't have them already: build-essentials, python, svn

Chromium is also a must.

------
rawr
If you "sudo apt-get grammar" you can get an app that will teach you how to
properly use hyphens so you don't say things like "Ubuntu must have apps"
which implies that Ubuntu doesn't have applications but you think it must.

~~~
rawr
Oh, you changed it just to spite me! :-)

Except "Ubuntu-must-have-apps" is just as bad! The hyphen goes between "must"
and "have" to signal that "must" is part of an adjective and not a verb!

~~~
rawr
I know Grammar Nazis on the Internet are annoying but people will think you
are not smart. You know how it's a really big turn-off when you read
Craigslist posts and girls are like "your really funny" and you just wince?
It's like that! Except without the girls!

~~~
socratees
I bet you're a redditor. lol

